

Recaply - we read the shit so you don't have to - jlarkin353
http://www.recaply.com

======
robgj
That's a nice idea - if someone can filter the crap for me then no complaints
here..

~~~
jlarkin353
Thanks Rob :)

------
jlarkin353
would love any feedback on the idea... thanks!

